# the weirdest thing...



## kaizasosei (Oct 8, 2008)

so anyways, all this cracking and stretching is seeming to pay off.

you know how you put one hand behind your back and the other arm comes up to link hands behind the back...a stretch i always was never quite able to do and haven't tried in a while.

but around a week ago, i had a dream that i could do it, and just now when i tried, i could on one side actually make the connection. ok, it's just the fingers still but i sure am pleased.  

isn't it weird how i dreamt it first.  

last night was weirder where i dreamt of a sword battle to the death...brutal.  i had a really weird sword which was fairly short and curved downwards.  i landed a fatal blow to the opponent who collapsed a short while later, cause at first he kept coming...i think he had armour on, but i got him somewhere on his left side upperbody(where i myself have a slight rib-issue at the moment)
this was however NOT REAL i repeat, it was just a freaky dream..
sometimes, though dream fights can seem really real or even more scary than reality.
anybody had experiences??  ive had dreams before where i fight well or am scared ********-  not that many, i could probably count them one one hand....something like that
last night was killer, though


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2008)

well if the 2nd dream comes true post after it happens so we know your dead   :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had ultra realistic dreams of that nature. Gun battles and knife fights. Nothing with swords yet  but the type that were so real that you find your sheets all messed up and you're nearly falling out of bed. 
I don' t have them often but I do. Gonna feel sorry for the wife whenever I get married. :lol:


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 8, 2008)

> well if the 2nd dream comes true post after it happens so we know your dead :uhyeah:


 
oh ****! i never thought about it on that level.  i hope it doesnt work like that, but if, then i hope it's at least a cool move that takes me out.

j


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I've had ultra realistic dreams of that nature. Gun battles and knife fights. Nothing with swords yet  but the type that were so real that you find your sheets all messed up and you're nearly falling out of bed.
> I don' t have them often but I do. Gonna feel sorry for the wife whenever I get married. :lol:


 
Well, I haven't had this type of dream in a long time, but I have hit my husband in the face before when I was dreaming I was fighting!  Not cool!  That's about the only way I can hit him, btw!  Catch him asleep!

I have not had one of those vivid, real seeming dreams in a long time.


----------

